# Married too young? =(



## Jacq (Feb 24, 2010)

I know I'm not the youngest person to have gotten married, but I'm 23 yo, and we've been married for just over 2 years now. I had second thoughts in the beginning, but he spazzed when I told him, and I gave in... Weak and foolish on my end. We didn't know each other very well at all either... And now that we know each other better, I think we both wonder if it was really the best thing to do, myself more than him.

I don't know how to tell him this... The way I feel. Because he always becomes so angry and shuts me out when he starts to hear something he doesn't like. I don't try to even talk to him about anything I'm feeling anymore, because it always turns into an argument... But I am going to turn to someone at some point, and I don't want that to escalate to something more, especially when I'm married.

Should I just put it out there, and let the fire burn out on its own...?

=(


----------



## scottc (Feb 19, 2010)

Think about this seriously before childeren are involved.


----------



## glenda_Robbins05 (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree. Once children come along, things can get alot worse.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

No marriage is worth having if you can't be honest.


----------

